# Best Joint for Glass Cabinet Doors



## coachjohnson (Jan 6, 2012)

What's the easiest, quickest, and strongest joint to use when building glass doors for a set of cabinets? They are rather tall, around 50 inches and about 18 inches wide. The lower cabinet doors were constructed using grooves and stub tenons, but they only house a 1/4 piece of plywood.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

M & T.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

There are 3 joints that would work. The choice would be what you are best set up to do or have experience with.

M&T
Half Lap
Bridle Joint

Another consideration is how wide you style and rails are. The wider the more glue surface.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd go with M&T, they will visually match the existing doors and will be very strong. Rabbet the back and, after the glass is in, nail in strips to hold it secure.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Any of the above suggestions will work but I'm partial to half laps: strong, self squaring, and EASY to make.


----------

